# Received my seeds!!



## Rdrose (Feb 9, 2010)

*I ordered seeds from a seedbank that sells individual seeds. No freebies  . But I do like being able to order small numbers of more expensive seeds. Anyway this is what got:*

*AutoMaria  feminized. *A fast flowering stoney plant of Ruderalis/ Indica origin. This plant, as the name suggests, spontaneously starts making resinous flowers even in the middle of summer or indoors, no matter how many hours of light. These seeds guarantee a quick harvest, "immediate satisfaction".
Type: Ruderalis / Indica
Flowering time: 55-65 days, indoors and outdoors.
Yield: 350 gr per m2, outdoors 350 gr per plant
Environment: Indoor and outdoor
Effect /Buzz: stony, bodily, medical
Smell/Taste: Spicy with floral edge
THC: 9-12%
*Smurfberry. Autoflowering-feminized* Named after her Blueberry influence, Smurfberry has risen to the top of the Blueberry type autoflowering plants. All the blueberry traits familiar with that notorious strain have been preserved with this hybrid. Flavor, smell and color take you on a trip inside your mind to a Smurfy place where all is blue and sweet. High density growing is a must as with most autoflower breeds and she is no exception. When people want to have all the best then Smurfberry should be in your nest. Satisfying and sensual she evokes alpha waves that flow you right into the sweet spot.
life cycle 8 weeks
height .5-.7m
yield 300g/m2
*Super Lemon Haze -feminized* has won the 2008 High Times Cannabis Cup with a landslide of votes. Between the many reasons: its incredibly intense lemony flavour, with a strong haze background. Its a sharp and intense taste, which reminds of lemon, lime and pink grapefruit, followed by a very earthy and musky haze aftertaste, with traces of incense and black pepper.
The effect is very balanced; it starts with a quick indica-hit feeling that softly moves to a very strong high, with a social and creative side.
The Super Lemon Haze is a very smooth compromise between the great qualities of its parents. It has 9-10 weeks flowering time, and a very typical Christmas tree shape. Plants tend to grow quite tall, but the internodes are not too far apart, and allow easy topping. The leaves are very sativa-like, while bud formation comes dense and has a high calyx-to-leaf ratio.
The Super Lemon Haze is very effective both indoors and outdoors, and responds very well to high-EC hydro systems as well as organic soil setups. When cultivated in soil, the spectrum of terpens is more developed and gives an extra lemony flavour.
The THC is high at over 22%, ensuring a very psychedelic experience to even the most experienced smokers.
Awards: 1st prize HTCC 2008
Genetics: Lemon Skunk x Super Silver Haze
Effect: A very lemony haze, works fast and lasts long. Its a very powerful high, very balanced between a physical and a cerebral side.
Flowering indoor: 9-10 weeks with a production up to 700 gr/sqm
Flowering outdoor: Finishes end October in northern hemisphere, production up to 1000 gr/plant.
THC: 22.9%
*Kali Mist. *Arguably the top sativa strain available today. With 90% sativa genetices, Kali Mist grows into tall, classically sativa plants with very few leaves. This strain produces dense clusters of full fluffy buds, producing much higher yields than you would expect. The plant structure and few leaves allow the light to pass all the way to lower branches, allowing bottom buds to develop fully. When planted outside early in the year this plant can grow very tall. Expect spiraling flowers with a high resin content and a delightfully spicy scent.
Kali Mist is often the choice of experts for their own stash grows.
Also, women particularly seem to like this strain, next to the sheer pleasure of smoking it, we received several reports that it works great against menstrual cramps.
We are proud to announce that Kali Mist was improved in 2000 to produce bigger yields. In Spain it proved to be very mold resistent, even outside during bad weather. This strain has flavor and subtle cerebral effect that gave it a Cannabis Cup first prize in 1995 (Hydro Cup) and again (with this new and improved version) in 2000 (Seed Company Sativa Cup)! Without a doubt the choice for connoisseur stash. 
Gives a very strong, clear and energizing high.
Type: sativa
Indoor clone grow time: 1  5 days
Indoor flowering time: 70 90 days
Indoor yield: 300- 500 grams/m2
Outside/ Greenhouse harvest time; November
*Kalichakra* is named after the Indian goddess Kali (a consort of the ganja smoking Lord Shiva) to symbolize the power of this hardy, potent, high-yielding sativa. Unlike typical sativas she develops extremely well indoor with vigorous growth and sturdy stems. This hybrid vigor, and the unique land race traits, make her surprisingly adaptable and easy to grow, and a good choice for novice gardeners. mother plants provide clones easily and quickly. The cuttings can be placed into flowering early for cultivating shorter plants in trays, grow boxes, etc., or to shorten flowering time. We recommend this strain for SOG as well. In hydroponics rapid growth can be expected. She responds well to being tied down and grows an impressively large main cola from the even light distribution.
The high calyx-to-leaf ratio and frosty coating of trichomes contribute to the exceptional quality of the ripe flowers. The plants possess on average a good mold and pest resistance thanks to our dedicated breeding goals in minimizing undesirable genetic traits. Up to the 45deg latitude Kalichakra delivers bumper yields outdoor and is one of the best strains available for hot and temperate climates. In far northern climates she has also performed well but results depend on plant care, local weather, and phenotype.
Type: sativa-indica
Contains land race genetics from: South India / S.E.Asia
Cultivation: indoor/outdoor
Flowering time: 63-68 days/October
Yield: 500-550 gr/m2 (dry weight)
High: a potent sativa high with an energizing body effect; sensual and stimulating. Good for active recreation, but heavy indulgance can lead to a temporary state of being blissed-out.
Potency: 8-9/10; long-lasting; suitable for regular med users.
Aroma (dry): fruity-floral; earthy; incense
Medical Use: Kalichakra shows her therapeutic potential in helping against depression and may assist with alleviating some types of moderate pain.

*I've never grown feminized before or autoflowering...but looking forward to getting started!!*


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

those sound fun!!! good for you.


----------



## Rdrose (Feb 9, 2010)

*Thanks 2D, I'll let you know how I like the Super Lemon Haze!*


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

sounds like a plan I think I have one of those coming..smoke some of that and eat lemon bars hmm.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Feb 9, 2010)

VERY nice selection Rose...

It's always SO nice when they arrive.    I've got some Super Lemon Haze seeds I'm going to get around to growing eventually.  I love Super Silver Haze so SLH sounds like a winner to me...    Oooh.... I have a lemon poppyseed muffin I'm gonna munch right NOW.... You've inspired me, lol...

I grew Kali Mist many years ago and it's an awesome, very pure sativa that puts on gorgeous foxtail buds.  My pheno took a over 13 weeks til a good portion of the buds were nicely ripe but it just keeps flowering and growing and flowering and growing so ime it's a strain with multiple harvest windows if you have the patience and space to let her flower and flower and flower...  It got over 6' high and we bent it over and it kept going some more...  One grow we trained it along a lattice on the side of our grow room and kept tying it down as it grew out and it worked out great.

Happy Growing~!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 9, 2010)

I grew Kali Mist also, outdoors years ago....one of my all time favorites!  Not a huge yeilder (at least the ones I grew out) but they definately made up for it in potency!  That Lemon Haze sounds yummy to!!!

DOS  I wonder if thats why mine didn't yeild to well, not haveing a long enough flowering time in the great lakes region.  They definately reached maturity though, but I did not know that you could continually harvest them...maybe I should try them again indoors???


----------



## tcbud (Feb 9, 2010)

*Sounds Great*, is this the start of the Grow Journal?  I sure would like to watch these grow out.

Indoor or Outdoor?


----------



## Locked (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice selections...I think they were high as hell however when they wrote up the potential yields on those autos....300-350 grams a plant?  I wld like to see that....
I wld like to try the SLH...sounds like one potent plant...


----------



## Rdrose (Feb 10, 2010)

*HL, I'll keep you posted on the SLH. I grew a Skunk x Haze a couple years ago (a freebie w/my order) and I just loved the high...haven't tried SSH, but heard it is a favorite of many. We'll have to see about the harvest on the auto's.  *

*Hi TC, I wish this was the beginning of a GJ!! I am just itching to get started!! But I'm going to start them in April...I'll be growing outdoors...we have a nice long grow season here on the West Coast. I will definitely have a grow journal, it's the only way I can share my excitement of growing MJ!!*

*DOS...LOL re: the lemon poppyseed muffin...hope it was a good one!!! And thanks for your sharing your experiences on the Kali Mist. You mentioned that it just keeps flowering, did you cut the ripe buds keeping the plant mostly intact or totally revegged it or? *

*I'd really like to try my hand at cloning...not sure if you can clone a feminized plant like SLH, but certainly the Kali Mist and Kalichakra. *

*I also have some NL x Shiva and Sadhu seeds (both very nice highs) that I set aside from my last grow that I'll be throwing into the mix, maybe I'll get a male so I can do a little bit of pollination. *

*I haven't crossed any strains, but did grow some WW about 3 years ago and used a WW male to pollinate a WW female...Hmmm...I may have to throw a few of my WW seeds into the mix,too ...:hubba:    I love it!!*

*LF, very glad to hear that ya liked the Kali Mist, too! I would think that a shorter grow period could affect the yield*


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 10, 2010)

Rose you certainly CAN clone a femenized plant!  The auto's I don't think you can, but any regular mj plant can be cloned weather fem or not...I can't wait to see your girls growing!

Not so much that I have a short season, mine ends usually in Oct.  But I don't have the long season like a longer flowewring sativa plant would like.  Like equatorial type environment.  My Kali's did finish...but I'm wondering if I had a longer season if they would have gone even longer.  I do think that growing outside the weather will dictate how soon the plant will finish to a degree.  Of course an equatorial sativa won't have time in my area, and have seen it several times where buddies have grown bag seed, and Oct rolls around and their plants had just started to flower...not leaving enough time to finish.  I think had I been a little farther south with my kali...she would have yeilded (is that a word?) much better though!


----------



## the chef (Feb 10, 2010)

Everytime i go to order the smurfberry they are out. Got to tell us how that one does.


----------



## Rdrose (Feb 11, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Rose you certainly CAN clone a femenized plant! The auto's I don't think you can, but any regular mj plant can be cloned weather fem or not...I can't wait to see your girls growing!
> 
> Not so much that I have a short season, mine ends usually in Oct. But I don't have the long season like a longer flowewring sativa plant would like. Like equatorial type environment. My Kali's did finish...but I'm wondering if I had a longer season if they would have gone even longer. I do think that growing outside the weather will dictate how soon the plant will finish to a degree. Of course an equatorial sativa won't have time in my area, and have seen it several times where buddies have grown bag seed, and Oct rolls around and their plants had just started to flower...not leaving enough time to finish. I think had I been a little farther south with my kali...she would have yeilded (is that a word?) much better though!


 
*LF, Thanks for your comments, I am all jazzed with that bit of info about cloning a fem.  *

*And I agree with you about growing outside and the weather having some effect on how well the plant performs...I mean weather/climate and agriculture go hand in hand. (Yep, 'yielded' is definitely a word!)  That would be a real bummer to have your plants start to flower and then not have time to finish... *

*I look forward to this grow and doing a GJ...(6-7 weeks and I'll be starting my seeds inside) so we'll see how Kali does in a West Coast Climate...we can usually go most of the way thru November before things get too cold.*


----------



## Rdrose (Feb 11, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Everytime i go to order the smurfberry they are out. Got to tell us how that one does.


 
*I will keep you posted on the Smurfberry, Chef! And because it's an auto, it should be a mid-summer finish, I think.  *


----------



## nikimadritista (Feb 11, 2010)

hmmm...
Interesting choices 
Good luck with the Fems! 
Start a journal


----------

